# What was your AMH level and at what age?



## BabyChristie

Hi everyone

I'm still pretty hysterical and in shock after learning my AMH level from my pre-IVF treatment blood test this afternoon. I'm 35 with a family history of early menopause (starting usually in late 30's). My AMH level was 7.27. :cry:

I was told the categories are:
0-2.2 = Very low
2.2-15.7 = Low
15-28 = Satisfactory
28-48 = Optimum

So, I'm pretty low in the low category but I am able to go ahead with IVF, just on a high dose of Menopur.

I wondered what other people's levels were and at what age. I don't know if this is normal for my age or how quickly you can expect AMH to fall. And I have no idea if this affects egg quality, but I'm terrified and panicking that it will. :cry:

Any thoughts or experiences welcome.

x


----------



## Oneday

Hi 
Mine was 13.28 so was put on the highest dose of stims. During my treatment i responded well and this dose came down and down. We got 11 eggs and 9 fertilized, the rest is on my ticker. Don't let it put you off too much its a new test and not definative. All it takes is one good egg and sperm and a little bit of luck . Sending babydust your way x


----------



## maz

My AMH was 12.7 when I was 31. I was told that less than 5 is low, 5 - 15 is normal, and 15+ is high. It's amazing how you can get varying opinions from one clinic to another. I was put on a standard dose of stims, and 1st cycle got 11 eggs, and 2nd cycle got 14. My 3rd cycle was a different clinic with a different protocol, hence the reduction in eggs collected.

Out of curiosity ... which clinic are you going to?


----------



## BabyChristie

Oneday - thanks for the encouragement and congratulations. Really shows that it can be done so I should try to stay positive.

Maz - thanks to you too and sorry that you've had such a journey but hope that the next cycle is a success for you. I'm at the QMC, at the Nurture clinic. Are you based nearby??


----------



## BigFoot1980

I am 29 and recently found out my AMH is 7.7 I will be starting IVF soon.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm 21.51 and I'm 25. I thought mine would be higher than it was but I'm glad it's OK in the scheme of things. I was told not to worry about AMH too much, its just a small indication and as you can see for others you can still get your BFP :)

good luck x


----------



## Toptack

Mine was 6.1 just after my 35th birthday and I fell pregnant naturally 6 months later, while waiting to start IVF. I know you'll have to have a slightly higher dose of drugs, but try not to panic too much... it's definitely not a show-stopper! :hugs:

PS - As regards to how quickly it falls, my FS said that it totally varies from woman to woman. Some may see a step decline, others may just never have had high levels in the first place and will be "low but stable". There's also quite a lot of debate about how accurate those catergories are - I think some of the most recent research supports the levels Maz mentions, with 5-15 being 'normal'.


----------



## Snowdrop

In September 2009, IVF #1 = 6 eggs collected, 4 fertilised, unfortunately BFN

December 2009 IVF #2 / AMH test = I think it was 1.65 (if not, 1.45), definately under 2, to say I was gutted is an understatement. IVF continued but was abandoned due to poor response.

May 2010, currently doing IVF #3 = today's scan showed 6 follicles and Egg Collection is scheduled for Tuesday.

I'm 39, TTC #1. I've been worried about my age and low AMH but the clinic aren't worried. They keep reminding me it's about quality not quantity and as long as they collect some eggs we've got the same opportunities as someone with a higher AMH. I don't believe there is a link betwwen low AMH and quality.

I agree with Toptack, I've been told that the decline in the AMH figure varies from woman to woman. Mine might have been low for the last 20 years, or it might have dropped in the last 6 months.

Sorry, long response ... :blush: ... hope it helps and good luck!


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks everyone, appreciate the replies so much. Its made me feel so much better and I don't feel so alone now. There really is hope and perhaps I've always had a low AMH, so it could stay this way for ages.

Good luck to you all. We'll get there. 
x


----------



## BabyChristie

Toptack said:


> Mine was 6.1 just after my 35th birthday and I fell pregnant naturally 6 months later, while waiting to start IVF. I know you'll have to have a slightly higher dose of drugs, but try not to panic too much... it's definitely not a show-stopper! :hugs:
> 
> PS - As regards to how quickly it falls, my FS said that it totally varies from woman to woman. Some may see a step decline, others may just never have had high levels in the first place and will be "low but stable". There's also quite a lot of debate about how accurate those catergories are - I think some of the most recent research supports the levels Maz mentions, with 5-15 being 'normal'.

Congratulations! What a positive story and its interesting about the recent research - sometimes I wonder just how much they know about these things.

All the best for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## BabyChristie

Snowdrop said:


> In September 2009, IVF #1 = 6 eggs collected, 4 fertilised, unfortunately BFN
> 
> December 2009 IVF #2 / AMH test = I think it was 1.65 (if not, 1.45), definately under 2, to say I was gutted is an understatement. IVF continued but was abandoned due to poor response.
> 
> May 2010, currently doing IVF #3 = today's scan showed 6 follicles and Egg Collection is scheduled for Tuesday.
> 
> I'm 39, TTC #1. I've been worried about my age and low AMH but the clinic aren't worried. They keep reminding me it's about quality not quantity and as long as they collect some eggs we've got the same opportunities as someone with a higher AMH. I don't believe there is a link betwwen low AMH and quality.
> 
> I agree with Toptack, I've been told that the decline in the AMH figure varies from woman to woman. Mine might have been low for the last 20 years, or it might have dropped in the last 6 months.
> 
> Sorry, long response ... :blush: ... hope it helps and good luck!

Don't apologise - it was all really useful. Fantastic news about your follicles and good luck for EC. My clinic told me about this week there - one woman had 24 eggs and none fertilised, another had just 2 but both fertilised and had made excellent embies. It really is quality not quantity, so all the best for next week.
x


----------



## Greta

Hi Baby Christie, did they do an antral follicle count as well, because a lot of places look at the two things together to gauge your possible response to the IVF drugs. 

The follicles will contain the eggs once you have had stims and gives an indication how many you may get. However, as you are know age is a key factor and at 35 you are pretty young still. I just turned 41 but six months ago I had an AMH of 14.7 and an antral follicle count of about 16. This was pretty good but I only got six eggs out of 10 follicles. I had one dominant one which led to me being stimmed for two extra days. And we had no fertilization at IVF, which may be because of egg qulity or sperm function or a combination. However, I am soon going to do ICSi with a short protocol. My specialist just wants to get two quality embroyos. So these numbers give an idea but I think it can often not be until you have an IVF cycle that they can see how your body will respond. But good luck to you. I wish I was doing this at 35 and not my age now. xx


----------



## Blue12

I am 28 and I got my amh result today at 33.5 which is great but is also higher risk for ohss they said. My antral follicle reserve was 32 - which is almost the same as my amh level. BabyChristie - are you starting DR tomorrow?


----------



## Tory123

Hi

I was told my AMH is 2.7 and I am also 35. I have had a scan today and have 15 follicies on left side and 20 in the right. I am having IVF at the min Egg collection on Wed so will report back Thursday.

Good luck


----------



## zeezee

Just a quick reply to say that there are different measures of AMH, just in case someone reads this and freaks out!! My level was 2.1, but on the scale my clinic uses thats ok (link not my clinic, but same scale)

https://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm


----------



## Leilani

I just got my AMH result too, and was really upset - it was 0.5ng/ml, which is 3.6pmol/L on the other scale (multiply ng/ml by 7.14 to get pmol/L or vice versa). 

We spoke to our FS yesterday about this, as we didn't know what it really, really meant. Basically it is purely an indication of ovarian reserve and has nothing to do with egg quality - age is the only predicator of quality. Our specialist describes FSH and AMH as the effort required to get the eggs out of the ovaries, he then compares ovaries to jars of jelly beans - when you are younger and they are fuller you only need a small amount of effort to get beans from the jar, but as you get older (or AMH declines), you need more effort to get the beans out.

I got my IVF drug regime plan before my AMH result, and am on a short protocol, mostly because of my age and slightly high FSH (10.2), and the low AMH hasn't changed the amount of drugs I'll be taking, it just means there is only a 50% chance of 6 or more eggs. IVF is a numbers game, however, it only takes one.

Poor results are a bummer and not really the news you want to hear, but you are by no means in a desperate situation. You result seems to be bang on the magic number according to some research (which is 7) - so your ability to be stimmed shouldn't really be impaired.

AMH is still a relatively new test with revised "normals" happening all the time.


----------



## daboyzma

I am 37 and my husband and I are wanting a baby together! I have a17 yr old and he has 3 boys..13,11 &9..so 4 boys all together. My husband had a vasectomy about 6yrs ago (before we got together) and we would like to have it reversed or could they just take "a sample" from him? My doc says if my "levels" arent good enough then I can't get pregnant period! Is there any hope for us?? We would really like a baby together! We've been working for about a year to get his vasectomy reversed, but he's type II diabetic and when he's gone in for surgery his sugar was too high. Where does this leave us...any advice??? :wacko:


----------



## Leilani

If you ovulate you can get pregnant, period! You may not have many eggs left if the result is low, but it only takes one.


----------



## wannabmum

My Amh test was taken when I was 22 & at that point was 31.3

xxx


----------



## Rosmuira

I am awaiting my amh result . I am 28 with polycystic ovaries. But do not have syndrome ????? Well that's what consultant said. When he scanned me he showed me my ovaries and I could see lots of follicles is this a good sign. My husband has good swimmers but ttc for 5 years and nothing. Anyone positive story:flower:


----------



## Rosmuira

I am 28 years old nearly 29 yrs but my amh is 26 just got results


----------



## heavenly

Interesting thread.

I am 46, my FS is 6.2. I am going to get my AMH done soon. If Clomid doesn't work, I will be looking at IVF, but don't know if it's worth doing it with my own eggs, or DE.


----------



## charliebear

I'm 28 AMH is 100! :shock: 

All other Bloods came back normal. I also had lots of follicles when I was scanned but waiting to discuss all results including HSG with Dr on 1st March. 
We've been TTC with unexplained infertility for over a year now.


----------



## Blondie87

My AMH is 2.50 ng/mL at 24 years old. My doctor says they consider that normal for my age.


----------



## heavenly

I will be getting my AMH results back this Monday when I see the Director of the Agora Fertility Clinic.

I am 46, so very interested to see what it will be. We will probably be looking at DE, but I want to discuss all the options with her. :flower:


----------



## Babydustx3

charliebear said:


> I'm 28 AMH is 100! :shock:
> 
> All other Bloods came back normal. I also had lots of follicles when I was scanned but waiting to discuss all results including HSG with Dr on 1st March.
> We've been TTC with unexplained infertility for over a year now.

Hey there I was just checking to see if you did end up getting your HSG.


----------



## BobDog

My AMH was 63.5!! i was told that that is very high and i would be in the high risk category for the IVF drugs. so i'm a little miffed as to what that means. but hay ho.


----------



## BobDog

LOL! i just realised that this thread is from a while back! LOL


----------



## threebirds

Hi, good to see old threads come back & to see the OP is preg 
Im 38 (nearly 39) & Ive been tested twice for AMH in the last yr - 1 & 3 point something (both UK scale), so pretty rubbish. I got preg naturally last yr but miscarried & am currently stimming on IVF/ICSI cycle. Will have scan on Fri to see how I am getting on. Good luck ladies
:dust:


----------



## Lawgirl

I'm 30 and my amh is 40, which unfortunately led to me over stimulating for my first cycle, so we are trying the short protocol next time.


----------



## charliebear

Babydustx3 said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> I'm 28 AMH is 100! :shock:
> 
> All other Bloods came back normal. I also had lots of follicles when I was scanned but waiting to discuss all results including HSG with Dr on 1st March.
> We've been TTC with unexplained infertility for over a year now.
> 
> Hey there I was just checking to see if you did end up getting your HSG.Click to expand...

Hey :) 

I did get my HSG. I had in in Feb and caught that cycle. I got my BFP on 1st March and was able to cancel the appointment with the clinic to discuss clomid. 

Lots of luck on your journey :dust: x


----------



## Babydustx3

charliebear said:


> Babydustx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> I'm 28 AMH is 100! :shock:
> 
> All other Bloods came back normal. I also had lots of follicles when I was scanned but waiting to discuss all results including HSG with Dr on 1st March.
> We've been TTC with unexplained infertility for over a year now.
> 
> Hey there I was just checking to see if you did end up getting your HSG.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> I did get my HSG. I had in in Feb and caught that cycle. I got my BFP on 1st March and was able to cancel the appointment with the clinic to discuss clomid.
> 
> Lots of luck on your journey :dust: xClick to expand...


Wow wonderful news. Congratulations. <3 And thank you very much. Wishing you the best in your pregnancy and motherhood.


----------



## MalaMae

Toptack said:


> Mine was 6.1 just after my 35th birthday and I fell pregnant naturally 6 months later, while waiting to start IVF. I know you'll have to have a slightly higher dose of drugs, but try not to panic too much... it's definitely not a show-stopper! :hugs:
> 
> PS - As regards to how quickly it falls, my FS said that it totally varies from woman to woman. Some may see a step decline, others may just never have had high levels in the first place and will be "low but stable". There's also quite a lot of debate about how accurate those catergories are - I think some of the most recent research supports the levels Maz mentions, with 5-15 being 'normal'.

Toptack, you are giving me hope that natural pregnancy can happen with low AMH. Just before my 36 b-day I was told my AMH is 6.0 and I was devastated. I have regular periods (you can set the watch by my periods), normal hormones, hubby is great. Overall- no problems. The doctor didn't give me hope for natural. IVF for now is out of the question (due to finances of course)


----------



## Briss

I wonder if there is any connection between FSH and AMH? can you have high FSH but normal AMH?


----------



## FireBaby

Help!! 

I got my AMH result back - 19.5 pmol/l does anyone know how to convert this to the US scale? ng/ml??

They said the range was 14-30 so I guess 19.5 puts me in the lower end...not sure how to interpret this...the GP said it was 'normal' but I wonder what that actually means because there's low normal and high normal...


----------



## Miss_Awesome

I don't know my AMH levels, but I most certainly intend to find out. Earlier this year, I was seeing a Nurse Practitioner (recommended by a friend who was helped with conceiving by this woman). I had done my homework and asked if she could have my AMH levels checked. She said, and I cannot make this stuff up, "No, don't worry about that. That's what you check to find out if your parts are messed up." Having read through this thread, I regret not seeing someone else or demanding to be checked. I now see she's completely uneducated on this subject. :(


----------



## scerena

I'm 25 (26next month) my amh is- 35.05 and they said I will respond well to be an Ivf egg sharer

Gl ladies :dust:


----------



## tessjs

i'm 38, 1.6 :( IVF my only hope, no guarantees:(

was told my FS hes not surprised its that low:( for my age

way to make somebody feel confident... its been a bad month:( 

message don;t think you can have them older in most cases you can't:(


----------



## alleysm

My signature tells all my statistics. I am trying clomid for four cycles.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm 27 and my AMH is 17.9... My FS said this was below average for someone my age but still should be able to conceive naturally! X


----------



## OrthoChick

29, amh is low (us scale) at 0.9.


----------



## Briss

36, AMH 1.38 (range 1.0-10.6, less than 1 = menopause), pretty devastating&#8230;


----------



## missy123

45..last year at 30


----------

